# Parking brake service?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I never knew there was such a thing but I have been quoted C$37.50 to have mine done. Is this necessary? I have an Auto and don't even use my parking brake! Is it part of the regular rear brakes or a separate system? The guy who quoted me said "shoes" but my rears are disks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The hand brake is a separate system and it does have rear shoes. You say you never use, how do you park your car on an incline?  Leaving it in P is not a good practice and puts too much load on the gears.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, "never" is stretching it. Very rarely is probably what I should have said. It gets used maybe once a month. I just don't live/park in an area with many hills.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fair enough, I have an Auto exy and I use the hand-brake everyday in parking situations, even in my driveway that is dead straight. It's a habbit I guess, cause I hate to see my car being pushed or rolled in case someone bumps into it while it is parked on the street. 

Other times I use the handbrake is when it rains and am approaching a sharp corner, love that side slide parking technique, but that is not in an xtrail. It's my wife's car that gets hammered. hahahaha  (just kidding)


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

So, has anyone here ever had their parking brake serviced?
Sounds gratuitous to me.
I've NEVER had any parking brake serviced.
Adjusted, yes, but serviced, never.
And on on the 2 cars I own with manual tranmissions I do use the parking brake frequently.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Perhaps the Parking brake service is to ensure that it has to be pulled up to a ridiculous height, to quote from another thread on handbrakes (and how poor it is on the Xty):



longleaf 
Nissan Enthusiast
Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: SUSSEX / UNITED KINGDOM
Posts: 53 

Hi to all
Mine gets adjusted every time it goes for a service , worst handbrake i have ever had (and i was in the trade for 7 years ) . Mechanic at local dealer says that is why nissan fitted such a large sun roof , so u can pull the thing up further , hehehe


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Rockford said:


> So, has anyone here ever had their parking brake serviced?
> Sounds gratuitous to me.
> I've NEVER had any parking brake serviced.
> Adjusted, yes, but serviced, never.
> And on on the 2 cars I own with manual tranmissions I do use the parking brake frequently.


That's correct, only adjustment is required. Unless someone drives around while forgetting the hand brake, there is no need to replace the hand brake shoes. Mine is still fine after 6 years. It is only the number of clicks of the actual hand brake handle that needs adjusting every now and then. The looseness of the hand brake handle is also adjusted, but this comes back after a couple of days and it moves around like I have never seen on any car before. Feels like a toy actually.


----------

